

New Singularity Documentary Interview Excerpt: Ray Kurzweil - ca98am79
http://www.thesingularityfilm.com/videos/kurzweila.mov

======
ca98am79
you can read more about the documentary here:

<http://singinst.org/donate/singularitydocumentary>

